# Deflated balls



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Is this just a way to get people talking football? What I gather is basically report says because they dont have another explanation Tom Brady was involved somehow.

Not cooperating with NFL equals guilt?

I personally dont care if he did or did not do it. If he did, this wouldn't have been the first time. It would have been something that was routine...

I am truly surprised at the result of the investigation. Unless I am missing something basically it is all heresay? I don't get it. Other than looking for attention.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I saw an ad for Thursday night football the other night. Seems a tad ridiculous to get people excited already but who knows.

And they all can deflate their balls for good for all I care. What a waste of pig skin is all I can say. Can you tell I don't like football?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

stack em up said:


> I saw an ad for Thursday night football the other night. Seems a tad ridiculous to get people excited already but who knows.
> 
> And they all can deflate their balls for good for all I care. What a waste of pig skin is all I can say. Can you tell I don't like football?


Gosh Stack.. tell us how your really feel.. LOL I'am getting to not like it... personal it has turned into a huge soap opera the the Pats got a cheater and lair for their super star QB had another that get was found quitly of murder and a owner that rubs elbows with some shady people.... WOW I just also gave a description of the Dallas Cowboys...I hope Brady's balls are always deflated... He is a POS..... Now every one of them that has a scrap with the laws blames a head injury from when the got KO'd and are now sue'n for MO MONEY... they make more in a game than most make in a Lifetime.. I wish I had someone to sue for every rap I've taken to the Gord....It's not like they signed on to do paper work in a office... I guess that the end result from take'n steroids not only do your nutts go small but so does your brain getting to be a crybaby sport


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thing I don't understand is why is the inflation PSI an issue to begin with?
When 2 teams play each other, each QB should be able to have a supply of footballs inflated the way they want them inflated! 
Patriots won the game by 40 points anyway. Think 1 PSI of inflation up or down was going to make any difference?

Everyone knows this is all about Brady snubbing Obama at the whitehouse anyway. 
Politics in the NFL? Damn right!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Everyone knows this is all about Brady snubbing Obama at the whitehouse anyway.
> Politics in the NFL? Damn right!


Really.? You just ruined my day JD LOL


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Football players are a bunch of over pd wife beating,child abuseing drug addicts,along with other sports figures.And then you got the owners threatening to leave the state unless the tax player builds them a new sports stadium.Nope I don't care for sports much.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes I think its the NFL trying to keep their brand front and center. On the upside Pats always do better with a chip on their shoulders.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Football players are a bunch of over pd wife beating,child abuseing drug addicts,along with other sports figures.And then you got the owners threatening to leave the state unless the tax player builds them a new sports stadium.Nope I don't care for sports much.


Wow Cy....guess well take you off the invite list for next years National Championship game


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Wow Cy....guess well take you off the invite list for next years National Championship game


I'am with Cy... I used to love football untill they owner's Started crying and then the players started crying.. then the board casters started crying, then the players started beating their wives and Gfs or BF's.. then they started shooting people.. I the fans idolize them.. and their are roll models for the youth in America ???.. I SURE HOPE smedevildawg.. will still invite me to his party though...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

snowball said:


> I'am with Cy... I used to love football untill they owner's Started crying and then the players started crying.. then the board casters started crying, then the players started beating their wives and Gfs or BF's.. then they started shooting people.. I the fans idolize them.. and their are roll models for the youth in America ???.. I SURE HOPE smedevildawg.. will still invite me to his party though...


I'd like to say yes Sno, but your insistent Ford diatribes have put you on the "no invite" list long ago......I'm so sorry ;(


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> I'd like to say yes Sno, but your insistent Ford diatribes have put you on the "no invite" list long ago......I'm so sorry ;(


Wow devildawg...please read my post about the 1/2 pickup, and also my post on the gm 3500. and what I expressed to JD.. but regaudless .. If that's how it will be so be it.....I understand ... it too bad we let a ford come between us ... LOL


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I will choose a 150# rough stock cowboy any day over a over paid 250# + pussy football player . Long live Cowboys .........................they have real balls .


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I would rather watch paint dry.. than watch a football game anymore...Maybe that is why they can't fill a stadium anymore...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's sad commentary right there. 
Having coached football for years I can say it improves boys lives by teaching them teamwork, courage and that hard work and effort can be rewarding.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> That's sad commentary right there.
> Having coached football for years I can say it improves boys lives by teaching them teamwork, courage and that hard work and effort can be rewarding.


It also creates arrogance in some players.Favortism by some teachers.And different rules for them,you can't have the star player expelled for drinking.Grades not good enough,we'll fix that so the star player can still play.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Heard today he was gonna be suspended by commish for 2 games......same suspension the guy (ray rice) got for knocking his wife out and Adrian Peterson sat out the entire year for whooping his youngun.......


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Heard today he was gonna be suspended by commish for 2 games......same suspension the guy (ray rice) got for knocking his wife out and Adrian Peterson sat out the entire year for whooping his youngun.......


WOW is that punishment..!!.. 2 freacking games OUCH .. What a F......Joke........................................JD ... I transferred schools in HS so I could play football.. I thought it was great and most of the kids that played busted their @ so they could play.. but just like swmnhay posted there were a few ( I'am sure with the help of their parents ) that thought they were ( SPECIAL ).. and felt they didn't have to do certain thing required to play ball.. Our coach of 16 yrs told the school and those parents to F off and walk out after our 1st game.. he went to a rival school and coached them to the st. finals and lost in the championship game.. we went to a season of 4 & 6 and looked like idiots..... those special players got a special party thrown in honor of them 1 dark Saturday night on a gravel rd. MY GF's father was a school board remember.. and many ph calls from those special parents because their " Johnny wasn't on the winning team and that is why he didn't get a free ride to college... That sure opened my ******* eyes to the real world.. I got no use for the Special players.. or the unequal punishment pending the income they generate for that team.... Tom Brady is a Crybaby smart ass POS that in my eyes acts the same way the Clinton's run they lives.. Tom, Bill & Hiliary can all 3 go to hell on a hand cart


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And why should a star player get a free ride to college?

Then others have to pay more to make up for it.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> And why should a star player get a free ride to college?
> 
> Then others have to pay more to make up for it.


Well Cy... NOT that I think like this ... But as a parent and knowing parents of ( JOCKS ) or even gifted kids.. I've watch "some" haul they kids all over the US and spent their entire checkbook on THEIR gifted child thinking THEIR child is a superstar only to find out there are many other gifted kids as good if not better.. so when the clock expires and college time comes.guess what no $ for their gifted kids college ... so They get PO at the world for over looking their kid... That whole free ride PO's me so bad after sending my daughter to Ia. State.. and have'n some idea of how much of her tuition was use for their free ride sports programs and coach's pay... I was paying for HER education.. not Johnny's free ride That is BS.. and now living in Cheese Dick St. and laugh'n because we have a Governor with enough nutts to trim down tax payer $ to the UW system.. and a winning football and basketball team crying about how it will affect their sports programs .. I find it funny.. after all I thought college was for education... not a 4 yr. training camp for the Packers or Dallas Mavericks.. ..The worthless POS son-in-law.. is good example.. Division C Football reject.. so I quite cause "They won't Let Me Play " .. just got a job as a furniture mover. part time. @ 9.00 per hr. and has to drive 40 miles to get to work... But He's a super star running back in his mind... Ya. Right..... THEY SHOULD ALL HAVE TO PAY THEY OWN WAY... and we wounder way the pro player think the way they do


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> Football players are a bunch of over pd wife beating,child abuseing drug addicts,along with other sports figures.And then you got the owners threatening to leave the state unless the tax player builds them a new sports stadium.Nope I don't care for sports much.


Agree completely... why I don't watch professional sports...

I like amateur and collegiate sports (more or less, not a huge sports fan anyway-- except for Little League Softball my daughter is in) otherwise I could pretty much care less...

Watching a bunch of doped up steroid-induced gorillas throwing a ball 70 yards a time-- no sport in it IMHO... at least collegiate ball still has some "sport" to it... "professional" ball IMHO is a waste of time... no "sport" in it...

Later! OL JR


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Snow,That reminded me of Al Bundy,LOL.4 touchdowns in a single game but now selling shoes to fat women.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> Snow,That reminded me of Al Bundy,LOL.4 touchdowns in a single game but now selling shoes to fat women.


swmnhay.. if your talk'n about the genesis Son-in-law.. I could go on &on about the square peg try'n to drive himself in to a round hole.. but I don't want to hijack the topic and just the thought of the POS makes my blood pressure go thought the roof.. But Tom Brady is also his hero.. birds of a feather..


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Another Dog and Pony show from the NFL.. 4 game sit out a 100,000. fine and loss of 2 rounds in the draft picks... and they are already predicting it will reduced... What a freaking joke and That is Why I have lost interest in sports My opinion he should have been suspended for a full season and the team should loose their rings and a 10 million dollar fine... the 10 mill fine should go to the Wounded Warriors since some teams are charging the military to perform the opening ceremonies at the games .. Really You F...... team owners ? how many fans would you have in your seats with ISIS in your house ? You Dumb @...


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

snowball said:


> Another Dog and Pony show from the NFL.. 4 game sit out a 100,000. fine and loss of 2 rounds in the draft picks... and they are already predicting it will reduced... What a freaking joke and That is Why I have lost interest in sports My opinion he should have been suspended for a full season and the team should loose their rings and a 10 million dollar fine... the 10 mill fine should go to the Wounded Warriors since some teams are charging the military to perform the opening ceremonies at the games .. Really You F...... team owners ? how many fans would you have in your seats with ISIS in your house ? You Dumb @...


Do you like Katey Perry? Because I hear you roooooaaaaar.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

snowball said:


> Another Dog and Pony show from the NFL.. 4 game sit out a 100,000. fine and loss of 2 rounds in the draft picks... and they are already predicting it will reduced... What a freaking joke and That is Why I have lost interest in sports My opinion he should have been suspended for a full season and the team should loose their rings and a 10 million dollar fine... the 10 mill fine should go to the Wounded Warriors since some teams are charging the military to perform the opening ceremonies at the games .. Really You F...... team owners ? how many fans would you have in your seats with ISIS in your house ? You Dumb @...


I finally get it Sno, you're daughter married TOM BRADY! That's awesome Sno........he's a class act and she's a beautiful woman, I'm sure you're very proud....of her......I always liked Brady, but then again I like Fords too....so what's that say? The way I see it, they clearly had a better team, and it would be easy for the NFL and others, be it collegiate, HS, etc. to just use the same damn balls.....seems purty simple to me? Even in HS each team has their own balls, why? Anyway congrats Sno, you didn't have to keep us in the dark so long......hey, he's a good guy.....see if he'll buy you a 6150r (with ivt) and a F450 Powerstoke to pull it . Pocket change for him........

Again, my congrats, I'll never let the cat out of the bag that you think he's a moron 

Ps. Can you get me a autograph ?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> I finally get it Sno, you're daughter married TOM BRADY! That's awesome Sno........he's a class act and she's a beautiful woman, I'm sure you're very proud....of her......I always liked Brady, but then again I like Fords too....so what's that say? The way I see it, they clearly had a better team, and it would be easy for the NFL and others, be it collegiate, HS, etc. to just use the same damn balls.....seems purty simple to me? Even in HS each team has their own balls, why? Anyway congrats Sno, you didn't have to keep us in the dark so long......hey, he's a good guy.....see if he'll buy you a 6150r (with ivt) and a F450 Powerstoke to pull it . Pocket change for him........
> Again, my congrats, I'll never let the cat out of the bag that you think he's a moron
> Ps. Can you get me a autograph ?


Ok so ray rice gets 2 games for knocking his wife out in an elevator and snow is crying about Brady for 4 games? Surely you jest....
BTW Brady is the shit!!! Stud NFL QB, make huge coin, married to a supermodel. Has 9 huge estate homes. What is the big deal here? It's all POLITICS a. He snubbed OBAMA!!!! That's all you need to know.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Well- NFL is clear. Ok to beat your wife. Ok to murder someone.

Not ok to spank your kid w a swatch. Not ok to theoretically most likely know something about something.


----------

